# Knee Surgery Recovery



## Mind2muscle (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey guys and gals!  So I just got home from having a meniscectomy performed on my right knee.  Surgery was approximately 20 minutes long and about 15% of the medial meniscus removed.  Currently I'm elevating my leg and icing frequently.  On crutches for a couple of days I'll be out of the gym for a week or so and then I'll be able to start working on upper body.  I was hesitant about the surgery but I'm feeling pretty confident about my decision.  If you guys have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 8, 2014)

nice brother! hope the surgery helps with the ailment u were suffering thru!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 8, 2014)

Heal up and get back at it bro!


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 9, 2014)

Heres to a quick recovery brother. Good to hear from you....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 9, 2014)

Good luck with recovery.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 9, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Heres to a quick recovery brother. Good to hear from you....



Now I'll have plenty of time to spend on UG and to talk about hard-ons:32 (1):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2014)

Who trains legs anyway?

Get well soon bud


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who trains legs anyway?
> 
> Get well soon bud



Legs…what's legs???  I swear I can't stand seeing guys at my gym train upper body every day of the week.  Are stick legs the new thing?  Maybe they got 10" packages to make up for it.  Anyways Thanks POB!

Update:  I was off the crutches day after surgery.  Only took one pain pill the night of the surgery.  I'm already doing stairs.  I'm starting to wonder if the doctor did a mock surgery.  It was just arthoscopy but I expected much more pain/ discomfort.  My old shoulder injury is more painful right now.


----------



## bronco (Mar 10, 2014)

Mind2muscle said:


> Update:  I was off the crutches day after surgery.  Only took one pain pill the night of the surgery.  I'm already doing stairs.  I'm starting to wonder if the doctor did a mock surgery.  It was just arthoscopy but I expected much more pain/ discomfort.  My old shoulder injury is more painful right now.



LOL… In a few weeks you won't even remember which knee you had surgery on


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 11, 2014)

Hoping for a speedy recovery, Mate. Let your body heal. Your wheels will wait.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 13, 2014)

Toda y was my 2nd visit with the PT.  Ive been doing leg raises, heel slides, lateral/medial leg raises, stretches and recumbent bike cardio.  So far I am experiencing no pain.  He said I can hit the gym if I wanna do upper body but has to be light weight.  I can also do cardio.  I guess its better than nothing but I do not get ANYTHING out of lifting light.  But I guess it will be a nice precursor for when I do go back 100%


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 14, 2014)

Slow and steady brother. .......something is better then nothing......so at least you are moving forward.


----------

